

Blackberry to release BBM for Android and iPhone today - RizkSaade
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2013/10/bbm-android-iphone-launch/

======
alecsmart1
I honestly feel it's too late for BBM to enter the market. It would have still
been fine if they released the app when they had originally planned. I think
they delayed it by over a month and I have no faith in them.

~~~
noarchy
They really needed to make the original launch date to overcome the idea that
they're constantly late in shipping. Many have a "believe it when I see it"
approach to BlackBerry at this stage, and who would blame them? This is
apparently a rolling release, which shows that they're being cautious. You
also wonder if this release will drag out for a while, if something goes wrong
this time, too.

